# Keep it under your hat.



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

:biggrin2:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well now, you’re our very own pretty Bahama mamma! :biggrin2:


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

We don't have that restaurant in NY but when we are in FL I have seen them. Are they good?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

O.T. My favorite place. Best coconut shrimp. I just get the appetizer size as my entree, $10. One tropical martini $8.99. (How could anyone afford two?) I got 6 huge shrimp butterflied and with a great dipping sauce. We shared conch fritters. Good but not the best I’ve ever had. Daughter had a spaghetti dish with shrimp and seafood sauce. I sampled it and will order that next time. We love their soup, especially Cuban black bean which I’ve tried to duplicate and gave up. They have great seafood chowder. I never have room for dessert so don’t know about them.

Try it when you have a chance and let us know what you think.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanks for the response. My wife won’t eat anything that swims, so it is not for us. We go out for lunch 5 to 7 days per week during our 3 or so months in FL. We go to Outback, Cheddars, Chick fil a, Olive Garden, Beef O’Brady, etc. A favorite place is Broadway Pizza Bar in downtown Kissimmee. Lunch special personal pizza, 2 toppings and a drink for $8.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Old Thomas said:


> Thanks for the response. My wife won’t eat anything that swims, so it is not for us. We go out for lunch 5 to 7 days per week during our 3 or so months in FL. We go to Outback, Cheddars, Chick fil a, Olive Garden, Beef O’Brady, etc. A favorite place is Broadway Pizza Bar in downtown Kissimmee. Lunch special personal pizza, 2 toppings and a drink for $8.









https://www.thehappychickencoop.com/can-chickens-swim/


Is she a Vegan?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

O.T. We like all those places too. Beef O’Bradys closed here. We like Happy Hours if they have reduced entrees. Some places I can get Lunch portions any time of day. We have a great Greek restaurant. 

That was before the pandemic. Not eating out very often these days.


----------

